# Apartment Lease after divorce



## infinitemarriage (Jul 1, 2012)

So my wife and I are getting divorced, and we live in an apartment. Apart from all of our financial disputes that we will have (sort of, i'm pretty much gonna let her have most of the stuff, I really don't care for it, I'd rather just get out and take MY stuff), we have an apartment lease together, lasting 4 more months. Now she wants me out of the apartment within 2 days. I don't really disagree with her because I don't want to stay either, but will I be responsible for half the rent if I leave? Both of our names are on the lease.

Thank you


P.S. sorry if this should have been in the financial section


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Legally, you're both responsible for the rent. As in, if neither of you paid, the landlord could sue you both for the lost rent. 

Practically, I'd use her desire for you to move out as a negotiating tool to get her to have your name taken off the lease. That would make her alone responsible for the rent. And don't tell her that you'd rather leave most of the stuff there and buy your own; use that as a negotiating tool as well. 

After all, it's only for 4 months. And the last month is often covered by a deposit, right?

C


----------

